# Android



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

http://mashable.com/2011/11/30/android-backdoor-vulnerability/

Some serious security flaws


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It's only on _some_ phones.

I run antivirus and a firewall on my phone.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And people wonder why I dropped my smart phone after three months and went with this beauty:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And people wonder why I dropped my smart phone after three months and went with this beauty:
> 
> <img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=60253"/>


That is utterly sexy...


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Great. I just bought 2 EVO 4g in the last few months.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike- said:


> That is utterly sexy...


Water, Dust, Shock and temperature proof. The thing has friggin' o'rings on the cover to the charger. It's a beast and I love it! No e-mail for me, no youtube, no facebook...it's all about making calls, texting and not needing to baby the dang thing on a job site.

Oh no! I dropped my $400 iPhone! 

:sad:Oh no! I got thin set on my Android!:sad:

Sissy @$$ phones! :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, I've got thinset on my Android. Still works. I could take a picture of it. Wait, I could make a video. I could be playing music while I take the pic and video. I could set it into a document and send it to you. Wait, you can't receive it until you get home. In the mean time, I'll ban you from CT while I'm installing tile and ordering Pizza Hut for lunch online.

:clap:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Hey, I've got thinset on my Android. Still works. I could take a picture of it. Wait, I could make a video. I could be playing music while I take the pic and video. I could set it into a document and send it to you. Wait, you can't receive it until you get home. In the mean time, I'll ban you from CT while I'm installing tile and ordering Pizza Hut for lunch online.
> 
> :clap:


Hahhahahahah

Hahahahahhaha
Hahahahahah

That is some of the funniest **** I have ever heard. Lol


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I got mad love for the droid platform but they really need to get there OS around security. I have no issues with my IOS. It has a very closed Eco system though for developers. Apples way or no way.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just like last month there was a flaw found in Apple's security.

http://retrohack.com/even-iphone-apps-arent-safe/

Androids allow nerds like us to monkey around with our phones, naturally there is always a level of vulnerability. Just like computers...doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Just like last month there was a flaw found in Apple's security.
> 
> http://retrohack.com/even-iphone-apps-arent-safe/
> 
> Androids allow nerds like us to monkey around with our phones, naturally there is always a level of vulnerability. Just like computers...doesn't bother me one bit.


Jailbreak my friend


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The old, void warranty merry-go-round. 

Android doesn't need jailbreak to have much more control. You could still root and gain even more control.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Water, Dust, Shock and temperature proof. The thing has friggin' o'rings on the cover to the charger. It's a beast and I love it! No e-mail for me, no youtube, no facebook...it's all about making calls, texting and not needing to baby the dang thing on a job site.
> 
> Oh no! I dropped my $400 iPhone!
> 
> ...


I have all that with my Commando and I can surf while in the shower, not that I am into that.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Your phone on iOS:









Your phone on Android:









Both can do the job. One just does it a lil different than the other :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Your phone on iOS:
> 
> Your phone on Android:
> 
> Both can do the job. One just does it a lil different than the other :thumbsup:


Yup!!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike why would I pay the same money for half the hardware? 

And once you use a bigger screen you can't go back.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Mike why would I pay the same money for half the hardware?
> 
> And once you use a bigger screen you can't go back.


Here it is in a nut shell. 

I started off this mobile world using the blackberry device, while excellent for email and bum, the browser experience was way to slow, and for the love of god I would have to shut the phone down and do a damn battery pull every couple of days. 

Android phones and apple phones

The screen size to me doesn't really matter. iPhone is more stable, has more apps that I use, better battery life, has iMessage which is the iPhone version of bbm, has better resale upon upgrade, works flawlessly with my iPad 2 and iCloud is just awesome. Siri is a godsend while driving. 

Android. Has lots of good but security flaws are considerably more, battery life and android is notorious for being bad, never get decent updates for some of the phones. And the bloatware. That drives me crazy. 

Don't get me wrong. Android is pretty slick but it doesn't do it for me. Apple products are consistent,stable,sleek and design wise unmatched with anything out there

All the androids have the same specs,same screen and blah blah blah

I have iPhone 4s, iPad 2 amd a 27" iMac. And they all work so well together. It is like festool. They were designed to work together.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> All the androids have the same specs,same screen and blah blah blah


Couldn't be more wrong. Android phones have screens from 3" to over 5". They have versions from 1.6 to 4.0. Single core processor, dual core CPU. Built memory only & add on memory. IMO, they have too many varieties out there in the wild. My phone is almost complete different from my neighbors phone and we're both running 2.3.



Mike- said:


> And they all work so well together. It is like festool. They were designed to work together.


That's exactly why I use Android. I sold my soul to Google (instead of Apple) so all my Google stuff works perfectly with my Android. Oh yeah, all my Google "stuff" is free too :clap:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Couldn't be more wrong. Android phones have screens from 3" to over 5". They have versions from 1.6 to 4.0. Single core processor, dual core CPU. Built memory only & add on memory. IMO, they have too many varieties out there in the wild. My phone is almost complete different from my neighbors phone and we're both running 2.3.
> 
> That's exactly why I use Android. I sold my soul to Google (instead of Apple) so all my Google stuff works perfectly with my Android. Oh yeah, all my Google "stuff" is free too :clap:


Htc,Samsung and Motorola look all the same. It takes multiple giant electronics companies and hundreds of phones to do what iPhone does. 

iOS just works. How are the honeycomb tablets? How is the play book? How is themoto Xoom? They are far behind 

Amoled screen. Smudge colors. They all use the same processor now. Give your head a shake. Look at all the phones out there. Android, they look all the same.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

That's just me. You could can't convince me otherwise. Apple takes a step and google copies. Look at the galaxy tab. Come On.. Lol. 

Android is great for many, just not me...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike go buy a droid, use it for a month and report back. 

As for tablets apple has a leg up on all of them in the application world but prepare to see a land slide of apps being developed for android tablets. 

TV and other manufacturers will start to run android and Apple will be surpassed because they refused to open up like Google.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I 100% disagree that they look all the same but from your argument, so what? Doesn't every iPhone look the same?

AMOLED is right on the heels of retina. So for the latest, you can put the 4S against the Galaxy Nexus.

_Galaxy Nexus: The initial Android Ice Cream Sandwich smartphone facilities a vast 4.65-inch HD Super AMOLED PenTile arrangement with a fortitude of 720 x 1280 pixels during 316 ppi. The arrangement has a contrariety ratio of 100,000:1 and it is positively one of the best displays on a smartphone in the world.

Apple iPhone 4S: Though tiny during 3.5-inch, iPhone 4S has a glorious LED-backlit IPS TFT capacitive Retina Display. It offers 640 x 960 pixels, multitouch capabilities, accelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass and many others._ 

Even if the Retina is better to anything more than the naked eye, so what? I'll gladly take the 1"+ larger screen to be able to actually _see_ the brilliance. 





I was not talking about Tablets. Apple has a big head start (just like they did with phones). Android will only get better after their first round of offerings. Once the release of the 4.0 tablets with multicore processors hits, the gap will shrink. 

BTW, Android devices surpass iOS stuff by a large margin: 52% to 15%

Sure there are crap Androids out there. But for every jump that iOS makes, that will only propel Android to be better. For every step Android takes, iOS will be forced to become better.

You can keep your fancy shiny piece of hardware, I'll keep my down and dirty "lookalike" :thumbsup: .....with 4G :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You can keep your fancy shiny piece of hardware, I'll keep my down and dirty "lookalike" .....with 4G


...and a far faster processor and expandable memory and a larger screen and more random access memory...

Retina vs Amo is like debating like LCD vs Plasma...we're not starting that crap again. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Quad core tablet drops on Dec 19th with Asus Transformer Prime, this tablet is going to beat the crap out of the ipad all around... 32 GB for $499 64GB for $599. Rumors say is will support SDXC and that caps out at 2TB so you could have more storage than ever needed on a tablet. 

My dual-core tablet had a camera and did everything the ipad 2 did months before the ipad 2 came out. It works seamlessly with my evo 3-d.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Hey, I've got thinset on my Android. Still works. I could take a picture of it. Wait, I could make a video. I could be playing music while I take the pic and video. I could set it into a document and send it to you. Wait, you can't receive it until you get home. In the mean time, I'll ban you from CT while I'm installing tile and ordering Pizza Hut for lunch online.
> 
> :clap:


Actually my phone can take pics (3.2MP, with flash), videos, and plays music. 360 minute talk time and 760 hours stand by. It probably has a better speaker than any android or iphone on the market. So no problem there. :thumbsup:

I could order the data package with the phone which would give me internet, e-mail, gps, but that's not why I bought the phone. :whistling


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Comparing 200 phones to a single handset... Laughing.. 52% vs 15% hmmm

Retina is still king with higher ppi

iPad still is king against all other tablets

Apple has more apps

Apple has greater resale

Apple will release a Tv and all the other manufacturers will scramble again. Lol

iPhone is the most used camera I. The world

It also has the best still images of any phone...again. 

Still a much more fluid interface, better pinch to zoom and scrolling and such

And no more Flash from Adobe????????

Here is an article to read which debates both sides


http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/10/28/14-days-with-the-iphone-4s-an-android-switcher/



So to end this debate- angus like his android which is his Metabo rotary and I like my Bosch rotary which is my iPhone and Inner like his Hilti? All of them work well and give a different user experience

We could debate this till the end of time. android is a great platform and so is ios. I just prefer IOS.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> Quad core tablet drops on Dec 19th with Asus Transformer Prime, this tablet is going to beat the crap out of the ipad all around... 32 GB for $499 64GB for $599. Rumors say is will support SDXC and that caps out at 2TB so you could have more storage than ever needed on a tablet.
> 
> My dual-core tablet had a camera and did everything the ipad 2 did months before the ipad 2 came out. It works seamlessly with my evo 3-d.


Which tablet?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

So which of you guys are gonna upgrade to Galaxy Nexus? It looks pretty slick


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

There no debating Apple makes some slick gadgets that others have copied. But android is a programmers play pen. Android all they way.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> There no debating Apple makes some slick gadgets that others have copied. But android is a programmers play pen. Android all they way.


This is true. For customizing the user interface/experience... Android is the way to go.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the Acer Iconia A500 and it beats the pants off the icrap2. 

Here's a fun trick, plug a mouse into your USB host on the ipad... oh wait... you don't have cursor support, ok plug a thumb drive into... oh wait you don't have USB... Ok, put a microsd into your... oh wait...


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure you have see the accessories for the iPad then.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Umm Bluetooth. Lol.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> I have the Acer Iconia A500 and it beats the pants off the icrap2.
> 
> Here's a fun trick, plug a mouse into your USB host on the ipad... oh wait... you don't have cursor support, ok plug a thumb drive into... oh wait you don't have USB... Ok, put a microsd into your... oh wait...


Why not just buy a laptop is you wanna bring all that gear. It's just to funny.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike- said:


> Umm Bluetooth. Lol.


Umm... yea, I know what bluetooth is... I've been using smart phones that had it before the iphooey was dreamed of. 

I can bluetooth a mouse and keyboards to my tablet too but you still lack integrated USB host and removable storage. USB integrated is quite handy and so far it's worked with everything i've stuck in it, including a dell MP3 player from 2005. Charging my phone off my tablet in the airport was quite handy too.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll argue that Android phones stomp the iphone until my fingers bleed and I fall asleep on the keyboard. But as for tablets a device is only as good as the software available for it.

Sure the androids have double the hardware, more features, lower prices but the apps have some catching up to do and until that day the iPad is still king in the tablet world.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I'll argue that Android phones stomp the iphone until my fingers bleed and I fall asleep on the keyboard. But as for tablets a device is only as good as the software available for it.
> 
> Sure the androids have double the hardware, more features, lower prices but the apps have some catching up to do and until that day the iPad is still king in the tablet world.


Do you have one? I have had maybe 5% of the apps for the phone NOT work on the tablet. That's a fairly small number, most work just fine (in full screen mode) unlike many of the ipad apps that small screen or pixilate to fill the screen. I heard that the facebook app that worked right for ipad just came out in the last 3-6 months is that correct? FB has worked full screen and looked great on my rooted nook color a year ago, and has worked great on the iconia since I bought it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

If you guys have an android tablet and phone here is a great text messaging app http://www.amazon.com/apDroid-Tablet-Talk/dp/B005LW32SO I was using this app before it made it to the app stores and it was worth buying. I can leave my phone plugged in and be using my tablet on the couch, if someone texts I can read and respond on the tablet, if someone calls I can see if it's worth getting up to answer.


----------

